# Fosgate HX2 Repair Question



## Grimmjoww (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a very nice HX2 10" sub that I need to get repaired. I think a voice coil has disconnected internally as I have zero register on one coil. Screwed up and ran 1800 rms through it by accident lol. Anyone know a good repair shop? I really love the sub and want to save it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grimmjoww (Apr 17, 2021)

Well I found some repair kits at the speaker exchange for the rfr3110 but no cone oe surround. I can probably save the cone but i dont think I can save the surround. Thoughts?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Grimmjoww said:


> Well I found some repair kits at the speaker exchange for the rfr3110 but no cone oe surround. I can probably save the cone but i dont think I can save the surround. Thoughts?


there is a guy on ebay selling voice coils and cones and surrounds









3" ROCK FOSGATE HX2 RFD 1212, 2210, 2212, DUAL 4 OHM VOICE COIL,SPEAKER PARTS  | eBay


Fit Rockford Fosgate HX2 RFD 1212, 2210, RFD 2212. ID: 3.039", Form: 3.475", Wind: 1.475", Dual 4 ohm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Grimmjoww (Apr 17, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> there is a guy on ebay selling voice coils and cones and surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, unfortunately I have the HX2 Power series which has the 4" voice coil. I found several voice coil and spider kits, just no surrounds or cones.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Grimmjoww said:


> I saw that, unfortunately I have the HX2 Power series which has the 4" voice coil. I found several voice coil and spider kits, just no surrounds or cones.


search his store..he had cones and surrounds too...not sure if he had yours or not.


----------



## Grimmjoww (Apr 17, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> search his store..he had cones and surrounds too...not sure if he had yours or not.


I will shoot him an email to see if he can hook me up. Im pretty sure I can do that repair.


----------

